# Is there any alternative for MU or FS/FSC?



## ithehappy (Jan 28, 2012)

That SOPA sh!t closed down highly popular websites like Megaupload, and also Fileserve, Filesonic etc. Is there any other alternative for that? Its a HUGE setback for me as I was a heavy downloader, and I am sure for plenty users, despite the fact they wanna prove themselves against piracy and stay legal.
Will appreciate feedback from you guys, excluding the two faces.

TIA.


----------



## thatsashok (Jan 28, 2012)

mediafire and rapidshare are not down yet. So you can live with that


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 28, 2012)

thatsashok said:


> mediafire and rapidshare are not down yet. So you can live with that


RS down and I am totally done. Popular websites generally were using MU/RS as main host, then FS/FSC, but not Mediafire and else.
MU was the popular most host for uploaders undoubtedly.


----------



## funskar (Jan 28, 2012)

wupload - hotfile - filepost - hulkshare - oron


----------



## Skud (Jan 28, 2012)

Visit filestube and see which ones are available.


----------



## thatsashok (Jan 28, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> RS down and I am totally done. Popular websites generally were using MU/RS as main host, then FS/FSC, but not Mediafire and else.
> MU was the popular most host for uploaders undoubtedly.



Dude RS is German website and they have dealt this type of scenarios numerous times. They will be the last to go down. 

There are alternatives called torrents and usenet. Try them out.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 29, 2012)

thatsashok said:


> Dude RS is German website and they have dealt this type of scenarios numerous times. They will be the last to go down.
> 
> There are alternatives called *torrents* and usenet. Try them out.


Torrents are good but I don't see any feedback on topics which keeps me away from it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2012)

Mediafire,Hotfile,Rapidshare is what i prefer


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 30, 2012)

fileserve is also there.


----------



## puli44 (Jan 30, 2012)

use jumbofiles ..it has resuming capabulity and every gud


----------



## mitraark (Jan 30, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Torrents are good but I don't see any feedback on topics which keeps me away from it.



Try Private ones.



Zangetsu said:


> Mediafire,Hotfile,Rapidshare is what i prefer



Yes these along with DepositFiles , ul.to aare being used now.



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> fileserve is also there.



Nope


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2012)

filesmelt


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Seeing a new host, BayFiles
No idea how is it!


----------



## mitraark (Feb 1, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Seeing a new host, BayFiles
> No idea how is it!



Bayfiles is even better than Mediafire , No wait times , largers files allowed,
but a hoster is only as good as its uploaders


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Torrents are good but I don't see any feedback on topics which keeps me away from it.


Join some good private trackers.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 1, 2012)

@OP: ever thought about using usenet? The safest & oldest way among all these


----------



## thatsashok (Feb 1, 2012)

^ ya usenet is also a great option but costs a little.


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 13, 2012)

Another damn fast host,
upload - ifile.it


----------



## pra85 (Feb 16, 2012)

Box | Simple Online Collaboration: Online File Storage, FTP Replacement, Team Workspaces is good too


----------



## ithehappy (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks pra85.
Rapidshare is becoming a torture to use.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 8, 2012)

Here's what i've been using for the past month.

Mediafire ( ofc )

Jumbofiles [ Downloaded 26 GB from there a few days back , 500 MB parts , excellent ]

iFileit [ Just a captcha , and get ~ 1GB links , Full Speed ]

BayFiles [ 300 Seconds wait time , good enough ]

Also ,


```
simply-debrid.com/free.php
```

5 Links per day [ WU UP UL HF TB ].


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2012)

Look to Mediafire for the best possible file-sharing experience. Period.


----------



## Skud (Mar 8, 2012)

It was and is the best, but too bad not many *uploaders* use it.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 8, 2012)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Look to Mediafire for the best possible file-sharing experience. Period.



Period ? How can downloading 200 MB splits for a 11GB files be the best possible file-sharing experinece ?

There's a reason why MU went down , not Mediafire.


----------

